# hlodat, hryzat, kousat/okousovat



## Encolpius

Zdravím používáte sloveso *hryzat*? Myslím, že jsem to nikdy neslyšel. Ve slovníku neudávají žádný stylistický rozdíl, nebo že by bylo zastarelé slovo, nebo regionální? Děkuji...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ne že by bylo používané často, ale není zastaralé.
Význam je "kousat". Hryžou myši, bobři, zejména hlodavci. Můžete se do něčeho zahryznout, což znamená většinou zakousnout se pevně a nepustit. Ohryzat jde kukuřice. V noci můžete slyšet hryzání myší. A z hryzání vzešlo i slovo "ohryzek" - prostředek zbylý ze snědeného jablka.
V těchto významech, kdy není dostatečné použití slova "kousat" a dalších synonym, je slovo "hryzat" časté.


----------



## werrr

Encolpius said:


> Zdravím používáte sloveso *hryzat*?


Běžně.


> Ve slovníku neudávají žádný stylistický rozdíl


Vůči čemu? Významově podobná jsou slovesa kousat, hlodat a odvozené tvary. Stylisticky jsou všechna neutrální; snad jen v přenesených významech mohou být rozdíly v zabarvení v důsledku významových rozdílů.



> nebo že by bylo zastarelé slovo


Nikterak zastaralé.



> nebo regionální?


Pominu-li obecné rozdíly v časování, nejsem si vědom žádných regionálních rozdílů.


K významu:

*Hlodání* je soustavné narušování materiálu strouhavým okusováním nebo klováním. Účelem může být zpracování stravy, údržba chrupu nebo úprava materiálu (hloubení děr, stavba hrází...).
*Hryzání* je řezavé svírání čelistí. Účel může být stejný jako u hlodání, ale může se jednat také o způsob úchopu nebo útoku.
*Kousání* je jakékoliv užití zubů nebo kusadel. Narozdíl od hlodání a hryzání se používá i pro rozmělňování.

*Hryzání* i *kousání *se používá pro napadení hmyzím sosákem, kusadly apod.
*Hryzání* i *kousání *se v přeneseném významu používá ve smyslu* svědění.*


----------



## Provensalstinar

Taky se často používá v přeneseném smyslu:
- "někoho hryže svědomí" (má výčitky svědomí),
- "v žaludku mne hryže hlad"
- "hryže se vztekem, bolestí"
Jeden druh myši se jmenuje "hryzec". Existuje taky nádherné příjmení Kostohryz. 
"Hryzat" nijak zastaralé není, varianta "hrýzt" (hryzu, hryzl, hryzen, nedokonavé) je ovšem silně archaická.


----------



## Interfector

No, nemyslím, že by příjmení "Kostohryz" bylo nádherné.  Slovo hryzat nepoužívám nijak často, ale je zcela běžné.


----------



## ilocas2

Bohužel, už lehounce zastaralý je.


----------



## Darje

Hryzat, jako zesílené a citově zabarvenější než kousat nebo třeba svědit, se používá běžně. „Něco mě hryzlo./hryže." Je-li to opravdu otravné, málokdo by asi použil „Něco mě kouslo/kouše/svědí."


----------

